# Waste CDs- Any use?



## enticer86 (Nov 3, 2007)

Being a regular CHIP> Digit subscriber plus a computer freak since 1995, i hav a collection of uncountable CDs that are now almost useless- the newer versions of softs are easily available online... n i dont scroll thru so many CDs now.. Some can't run... 

What shud i do with them? Any ideas? Something creative to show the world my collection, i mean i dont wanna just throw them or sell them as junk.

I thot abt stacking them up n creating a penstand out of it- u kno cutting them inside or smthin... any suggestions pls?


----------



## choudang (Nov 3, 2007)

penstand --- brilliant idea


----------



## azzu (Nov 3, 2007)

Send this junk to a Freak who distrubute's it to is frnds (like me )


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 3, 2007)

Or paste them on your door, arranged like a Matrix.

Or even make an armor out of them, like Chain Mail.

Or cut them precisely and make them into lethal discs and become a night time patrol, and read DC Batman.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 3, 2007)

simply throw them away


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Start gluing them face to face.....see how far you can go!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Give them to rikshaw walas.


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 3, 2007)

guys pls yaar. gimme sm serious ideas to showcase some creativity


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> guys pls yaar. gimme sm serious ideas to showcase some creativity


creativity se yaad aaya you can use them for creating decoration material for walls or something like that.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2007)

How to turn old CDs into a USB lamp


hope this works for u....

try and tell us how it was..


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 3, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Start gluing them face to face.....see how far you can go!



LOL!!

My advice will be to aim for Guiness WorldRecord or atleast Limca, for collecting most no of CDs (no duplicates will be allowed. i.e. you can't order 5000 Ubuntu CD and make record)


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, there are 101 things you can do with your waste CD's.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 3, 2007)

Dewaron pe latka do kabootar nahin aayenge reflection se


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 3, 2007)

^^lol.


----------



## avikchaks (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought everybody used old coasters to keep coffee strains off their computer tables .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2007)

diwali aa rahi hai cds ko aarange karke happy diwali chipka de apne ghar ki wall pe.
log bhi sochenge what creativity


----------

